# Lone Star Flight Museum



## DBII (Sep 30, 2011)

I been away for a while and this may have been talked about already. The Lone Star Flight Museum has not been the same since the hurricane hit 3 years ago. (One of the items lost was Tex Hill's Blood Chit from the Flying Tigers.) The museum announced they will be moving from Galveston the Ellington Field. I hope to be there for moving day.

DBII


----------



## DBII (Oct 17, 2011)

Ellington Field will be the home for two museums, The Lone Star Flight Musuem and Texas Flying Legends. In addition, the Houston area has CAF West Houston Wing, Gulf Coast Wing and the Tora Birds. Here are the links. 

www.lsfm.org 
Home Page of the West Houston Squadron of the CAF 
Welcome to CAF Gulf Coast Wing 
Tora! Tora! Tora!
Texas Flying Legends Museum

Guys we have two B17s, two B25s, 3 P51s, one real Zero, two F4U, Spitfire, Hurrican, P40, P47, Bearcat, Hellcat, a #$*@ load of AT-6s, PBY, and a PB4Y. With the exception of the last two, all are flying. All within an hour drive. It will take two years to move LSFM to the new location. 

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice to know it's so close DB. Thanks for posting


----------

